# Vzw GN2 radio , gnex, s3



## GTvert90

How's the radio in the note 2 compare to the s3 and gnex? With sammys history of radios I'm cautious. Gnex was worse then terrible. The s3 I'm fine with I have no complaints but I wonder if the improvement is from the fact that the s4 soc has lte built in. Which leaves me wondering how they did with their own chip in the note 2.

Has everyone been happy with reception? On par with the s3? Better worse?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jsms0905

I'm more than happy with the reception, i get 4G everywhere i go pretty much and I've never had a call drop, call quality is perfect and can always hear the other person 100% and they can hear me perfectly as well. No complaints what so ever.


----------



## bgolden84

It is leaps and bounds better. I was worried about the same thing when i got the note 2. I was happy ti find it got just as good reception as the iPhone 5 i sold to buy it. I live in a fringe coverage area and pull down a better signal with the note than any phone that ive had to date

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTvert90

Good deal anyone else?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## noober

I've had all 3. I live in Houston and all 3 worked fine for me. And not everyone had bad signal some people only went with what the bars showed which wasn't accurate. But no issues on my note


----------



## GTvert90

I don't go by bars. I don't really care what it shows I Just want it to work. I had a lot of data drops on gnex. There was an issue with them no doubt about it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts

I've only had mine for a few hours, but the reported signal is roughly the same as my Nexus, however, it holds on to the signal better. Where I had trouble keeping data of any sorts before (my office at work), I now have 4G service. It also seems that when I do have service, even though the dBm reported is about the same, the download speeds are better where I've tested it so far. I still have several places to go and see how it compares, but so far, it's doing at least as good as my Nexus and Charge were.


----------



## Geezer Squid

My wife has my old Gnex and my Gnote2 gets much better reception in fringe areas. In fact as soon as she notices the difference I will be buying another Gnote2! !

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts

Geezer Squid said:


> My wife has my old Gnex and my Gnote2 gets much better reception in fringe areas.


After using it a few more hours at work, I'm noticing the same thing. I bounced in and out of service in my office before, now I have a fairly constant 4G connection.


----------



## earled

I had a GN and reception sucked. Note 2 it is much better. Comparable to Motorola razr

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DXjunkie

I know what you're saying about the GNEX from my experience as well. Of course it's much better now on Jellybean!
Um... the Gno2's battery has lasted more than a day for me. And that made me very happy for sure, And after all it should; the battery is most of the weight of the phone  So far I really like it; even over my GNEX!


----------



## XiriX12

I need to comment on this. I had 2 GS3s. I traveled with both. One to Seattle and the other to New Mexico. They both gave me terrible connectivity. When connected it was fast and the problem was that I couldn't keep connectivity long enough. At home it was worse. I kept losing signal constantly.

GN2 on the other hand has had way better and more reliable connectivity. I haven't traveled with it yet but I'm going to guess it should be great because at home GS3 was unbearable.

(4G when I traveled and 3G only at home)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## jr313

I've had all 3 phones and the nexus radio sucked balls, my galaxy s3'z radio was good, and now my note 2 is just as good as the s3. Grant it I never had problems that a lot of ppl complained about on any of the phones but I can tell the diffence between my last samsungs compared to the nexus.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## deltwalrus

I can't stress how important this is, good topic. Those of us who are unfortunate enough to live on the edges of cells take huge battery hits, especially on the Galaxy Nexus. A large part of whether or not I buy a Note 2 will be if I can get through a day of usage (ANY usage) without being tied to the wall wart. 'Cuz I can't do that now on my GNex, and that's bullshit.

If I can be home for a full day and NOT have to worry about my phone dying, no matter how much or how little I use it... well, that's how this is supposed to work, innit?


----------



## pbrewer81

So my wifes Bionic is sitting next to me and it has 4g while my day old Note 2 only has 3g...double checked all seting and LTE is on...my GNex also got 4g in the same chair im sitting in at this moment... oh well

To see the rest of my screens me here -> http://www.mycolorscreen.com/pbrewer81


----------



## mutelight

I have owned all three and in my experience it goes like this
Note II > S III >>> GN


----------



## havi007

Agreed with the post above. On gnex I would lose service in certain when im driving to work and drop down to 3g and get stuck. Now on the note2 4g the whole way

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liquidretro

I made a thread on XDA about this and it got quite a few good replies http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2068788

The note2 has a Qualcom radio in it. At least mine had a small qualcom sticker on the top right corner when I got it.


----------



## GTvert90

Got the note 2. Much better then s3. I don't know if it's because they had room to make the antenna bigger or what.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTvert90

After more use the note 2 blows away the gs3. Even with the note 2 on aosp it kills the gs3

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BartJJ

The radio for 4g is definitely better than the gnex's was. At my house I could barely get a bar of 1x/3g service, with 4g at the top of the hill a quarter mile from my house. The note 2 is grabbing 2 bars of 4g at my house lol. I dont have a dBm reading but its definitely significantly better for me. Plus the hand off between the two when going between 3g/4g areas seems to be much faster than the gnex did.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trparky

I keep thinking that anything has got to be better than the radios in the Galaxy Nexus. Like others have said, the radios in the Galaxy Nexus seriously do suck.

I have four more months on my contract with Verizon and when that time comes I'm jumping ship to AT&T. I figure that if I'm going to be losing Unlimited Data to get a new phone, I'm going to go with a carrier that gives me more for my cash and that at the moment is AT&T.

$30 for 3 GBs of data on AT&T as versus $30 for only 2 GBs of data on Verizon, AT&T gives me an extra GB of data for the same price! I'd be silly to stay with Verizon considering that I practically have to stand on one foot and whistle Dixie in hopes that the call doesn't drop. Yeah, it's really that bad! And it's not the phone itself, other people around me say that Verizon has poor coverage in my area as well. Combine the Galaxy Nexus' shitty radios and Verizon's poor coverage in my area and you have a recipe for extremely poor service.


----------



## BartJJ

trparky said:


> I keep thinking that anything has got to be better than the radios in the Galaxy Nexus. Like others have said, the radios in the Galaxy Nexus seriously do suck.
> 
> I have four more months on my contract with Verizon and when that time comes I'm jumping ship to AT&T. I figure that if I'm going to be losing Unlimited Data to get a new phone, I'm going to go with a carrier that gives me more for my cash and that at the moment is AT&T.
> 
> $30 for 3 GBs of data on AT&T as versus $30 for only 2 GBs of data on Verizon, AT&T gives me an extra GB of data for the same price! I'd be silly to stay with Verizon considering that I practically have to stand on one foot and whistle Dixie in hopes that the call doesn't drop. Yeah, it's really that bad! And it's not the phone itself, other people around me say that Verizon has poor coverage in my area as well. Combine the Galaxy Nexus' shitty radios and Verizon's poor coverage in my area and you have a recipe for extremely poor service.


Losing unlimited data isn't your only choice, I got my note 2 for upgrade price and still have my unlimited data. I would never personally go to at&t because when you compare the areas they cover versus the areas Verizon covers, Verizon always wins out and I travel a good bit so at&t is eh for me.
Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trparky

BartJJ said:


> Losing unlimited data isn't your only choice, I got my note 2 for upgrade price and still have my unlimited data.


How the heck did you do that?


----------



## trparky

I'm also going to another carrier more than for the issues that I've been having. Lately, I've not been liking some of the policies that Verizon has been doing as of late. Can we say Locked Bootloaders? That alone makes me want to run for the hills!


----------



## BartJJ

trparky said:


> How the heck did you do that?


Either add a line or upgrade a feature phone to the note 2, activate it, then simply swap in your current 4g phone's sim card and activate it again. Now just get on Verizon's site and activate your feature phone on the line the note 2 was updated to (to avoid having to pay for that data package on the extra line). My account already had a feature phone so it didn't cost me an extra dime. Also, asurion is having open enrollment right now.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phillip2842

I just got my Note 2 today and I can't get it to connected to Verizon 4g. It comes up 4g when it first connects then quick changes to 3g. The mobile network settings were changed from Global to CDMA/LTE then rebooted. Same thing happened. Anyone ever have this happen?


----------



## BartJJ

phillip2842 said:


> I just got my Note 2 today and I can't get it to connected to Verizon 4g. It comes up 4g when it first connects then quick changes to 3g. The mobile network settings were changed from Global to CDMA/LTE then rebooted. Same thing happened. Anyone ever have this happen?


Try reinserting the sim card, if that doesn't work take it to Verizon and ask for a new sim card. Then swap the phone if it persists
Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phillip2842

BartJJ said:


> Try reinserting the sim card, if that doesn't work take it to Verizon and ask for a new sim card. Then swap the phone if it persists
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


I've tried the sim card reinsertion a few times. I'm going by Verizon on lunch to see if that's the problem. Can those things go back that easy? It was working fine 60 seconds before I powered the Note 2 on when it was in my Nexus.


----------



## phillip2842

I got a new sim card after work and it's working fine now. Thanks for the input.


----------



## BartJJ

phillip2842 said:


> I got a new sim card after work and it's working fine now. Thanks for the input.


No problem man! Lol gotta love Verizon's shoddy 3g/4g handoff system. But it does make it easy to troubleshoot!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rootuser3.0

Ive had all 3 phones as well the Note 2 has much better download speeds according to the speed test I've tested all 3 phones in various area note 2 always wins by a few more mbps

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2



BartJJ said:


> Either add a line or upgrade a feature phone to the note 2, activate it, then simply swap in your current 4g phone's sim card and activate it again. Now just get on Verizon's site and activate your feature phone on the line the note 2 was updated to (to avoid having to pay for that data package on the extra line). My account already had a feature phone so it didn't cost me an extra dime. Also, asurion is having open enrollment right now.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


damn wish I would've known I was under the impression that is I add a line to my account which has 3 phones on Unlimited it would put my whole account into that share everything

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

